# What do you want in a wade belt



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I looked all over the Fishing Show for a wade belt like I wanted. Never found one. Every wade belt has a crappy stringer, a huge box on the back and most only have 1 rod holder. 
I would like to buy a wading belt with no stringer...unless they provide a really good one. I already have a great stringer.
I don't want a tackle box on the back and I want 2 holders..1 for my rod and 1 for a net. AND backsupport!
Does anyone make a wade belt that you can pick and choose what you want on it and pay accordingly.
I don't want to purchase a wading belt and throw away half of it.
Is this being too picky. Anyone else have this problem or an answer other than 'buy what's available'.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

fish n wade has some that you can take the tackle box off...and it has two holders/beer holders


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

www.wadeaid.com

This belt is the most comfortable belt made. It has floatation in it & gives lumbar support. Even since my back surgery, I can go all day with this belt.


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*Wade Belt*

Check at the wade belts at www.hooksetgear.com. They have the option of 4'' or 6'' back support. They are quality.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Right now Im using the Grind Terminal Tackle Tops and Touts wade Box, Ive tried the wade belts but never felt comfortable about them. 
I would want a belt with just one rod holder, no tackle box on it, and a Stringer/Boga/Pliers sheath all in one.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey wannabe,
Why don't you order one of those wade-aid belts for your most favorite son-in-law, and let him tell you whether or not it's a good one???


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

My son-in-law should buy me one to try. I think I hurt my back helping him spread crushed concrete on his driveway this past weekend.
The wade-aid looks pretty good. I would like to put my hands on one though especially since they are $90.


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm working extra hard out here at the plant this week. :work: 
Your retirement check should reflect my efforts. 
Should be an extra $90 bucks or so, hmmm. :rotfl:


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

wannaB,

I'm a little biased..  ....but I think the Hookset wading belt is truly the best belt on the market. I do not know of another one out there that is made as well (Wade Aid is about as close as it comes).

Our belts don't have any fancy packaging, don't have our logo or name plastered across the back, and don't arrive on a boat by the thousands. Our belts ARE are designed by anglers with no frills, made to last with commercial grade material, simple to use, include a lifetime warranty against defect, and are assembled here in Texas.

They come with either a 4" removable support or a 6" removable support on the back and include an attachment that has a stringer spike sheath and plier holster. For customers that ask for rod holders, we recommend a $4 slip on rod holder. I believe TTF offers these through Academy.

http://hooksetgear.com/store/hookset-wading-belt

***the belt is actually blue now...man, we really need to update that pic!!

With all that being said, there certainly is a market for the "wading kit" with the entry level stringer and box, etc. For people that are just gettiing into wading or for folks that only wade a couple times a year, they are perfect and they certainly get the job done.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I like to keep my wading gear to a bare minimum. I don't carry a wading box, they make fishing shirts with a ton of pockets for a reason and i just put my plugs on my stringer float. I also have herniated disks so I need good back support. So I bought a neoprene back brace, that looks a lot like the one below, from academy for like $15-20. Then I bought a rod and stringer holder from TTF that you can buy separately and slid it on the the smaller tightening bands on the side. I think theyre like $5-10 so if you want two its not too pricey. That's what I use and it gives me plenty of back support and it's only what I absolutely need.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> www.wadeaid.com
> 
> This belt is the most comfortable belt made. It has floatation in it & gives lumbar support. Even since my back surgery, I can go all day with this belt.


X 2, little to go wrong, no cheap stringer or pliers on it, and best postioning of the rod holders, I believe there are 3. My favorite is the one on the side at an easy angle to put your rod in when you are dealing with a fish.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Check out www.bigfishwish.com these look like they would work well.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*wadeaide*

There is a blue belt just like the wade aide at academy but it has extra stitching and such to make it last longer. They are $65 also not $80+


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Fishin-Inc said:


> There is a blue belt just like the wade aide at academy but it has extra stitching and such to make it last longer. They are $65 also not $80+


 That is what I have, and I am pretty sure it is the wadeaid


----------



## saltrod (Oct 10, 2008)

*belt*

WadeAid all the way. I've had mine for 13years without issue.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*touch different*

The bright blue ones are a touch different than a wadeaide.
A buddy of mine owns that company. He's made a few improvements and got them in academy's. I like'm but my wadeaide is hanging in there but about to get replaced soon.



Sugar Jay said:


> That is what I have, and I am pretty sure it is the wadeaid


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Fishin-Inc said:


> The bright blue ones are a touch different than a wadeaide.
> A buddy of mine owns that company. He's made a few improvements and got them in academy's. I like'm but my wadeaide is hanging in there but about to get replaced soon.


Anything will last forever if you dont get out of the bote! 

I like the wadeaid, but wish it would hold the rods a little higher without having to pull it up to my chest!


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

Harbormaster, I purchased a WADE Right at the Fishing Show that gives me a rod holder at the top of my back. It's exactly what you stated. I have a $200-$400 reel that I don't want dunked in saltwater because the belt rod holders are so low to the water.
Check it out at www.waderight.com CHEAP Insurance!
I was concerned the rod would fall out but Tim had a demo rod/reel and I couldn't get it to fall out.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I found a friend with a Wade Aid. He's going to lend it to me to try.
Thanks for all the input......still lookin'.


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

Fishin-Inc said:


> The bright blue ones are a touch different than a wadeaide.
> A buddy of mine owns that company. He's made a few improvements and got them in academy's. I like'm but my wadeaide is hanging in there but about to get replaced soon.


I stand corrected, I just assumed it was the wadeaid since it looks just like it. Good belt non the less.


----------



## nwappleby (Feb 17, 2010)

I prefer the jethro bodine style wade belt.....a peice of old rope tied into a knot....

on windy days....two knots....


HAHAHA


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

nwappleby said:


> I prefer the jethro bodine style wade belt.....a peice of old rope tied into a knot....
> 
> on windy days....two knots....
> 
> HAHAHA


I got some old flag football belts too if you want to get fancy! :bounce:


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

The Hookset belt is my favorite and I have tried most of them on the market. I use to always have a nagging lower back/hip pain after wading for 8+ hours at a time and after using the Wide Hookset belt it never happened again. I can now wade forever and I'm pain free now!!!!


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*belt*



fishnlab said:


> wannaB,
> 
> I'm a little biased..  ....but I think the Hookset wading belt is truly the best belt on the market. I do not know of another one out there that is made as well (Wade Aid is about as close as it comes).
> 
> ...


 I have used this belt sence it was created and LOVE it . I have had it for more than 4 years and it has not one loose stich. Tough as nails!


----------

